# LED interior lights 2006 630l



## wee-z (Aug 3, 2008)

we now own a 2006 sundance 630L(2005 model on 2006 plate?) 

Very pleased with overall condition of van.However Kitchen light covers have 
been broken previously when replacing bulbs. 

as anyone replaced the halogen type units with switchable LED lights? Any 
advice please for directly replaceable units. 

I see the new 2008 models are now being fitted with them, helping to reduce power usage on leisure batteries. As the evenings are closing in (dark by 7pm up here),we thought it might be worthwhile to do this now.

hope someone can help
Thanks

Wee-z


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Take a look:

here

They have a good range - saw them at Pickering.

Roger


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Good info, i'll use that myself, well when i get my MH :roll:


----------

